# Do I need to defrost frozen chicken schnitzels?



## Turando

Hi,

I have frozen chicken schnitzels (they are crumbed etc) but raw chicken breast and it is a thin even layer (1/2 a cm thick?). 

Anyways I just took them out of the freezer as I plan to cook it later but decided to put them back in because o me it looked like it was gona go soggy if i defrost it b4 cooking.

Is that dangerous or should I defrost it now?

Thankyou!


----------



## jabbur

I frequently cook frozen chicken breasts without thawing.  It all depends on how I'm using them.  I'd say you can go ahead and put them in the oven frozen but it may take longer to bake than thawed.


----------



## bigdaddy3k

And lower temp or you have blackened frozen chicken nuggets.


----------



## Thaicooking

I usually defrost chicken before cooking.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk

I was always lead to believe you had to defrost anything with two legs but not with  four? Was this just a myth?


----------



## Andy M.

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> I was always lead to believe you had to defrost anything with two legs but not with  four? Was this just a myth?




Yes.

Cooking frozen meats makes it difficult to cook the meat properly.  The outside of the piece of meat is likely to over cook by the time the center thaws then cooks properly.

Often, cooking instructions for meats start with taking the meat out of the fridge so it comes to room temperature before you start cooking.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk

Thanks for confirming Andy


----------



## Robo410

I gather these are thin chicken cutlets already breaded. You can cook them either in the pan or oven (or deep fryer for that matter) frozen. In fact some processors recommend that to prevent the soggy issue.

Whole chicken pieces, clean, unbreaded, should be thawed in the fridge. (You can pressure fry them alla many fried chicken places from a frozen state.)


----------

